# Arrows



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

arrow choice is a big deal.are you going to shoot....spots.... 3-d ..field... hunting you need the right shaft for each its not that easy to choose...then you need the correct spine..compound bow or stick bow....light arrows will fly faster but they will be loud, heaver arrows absorb more energy slower but quiet..get arrows from a archery shop not cabelas or a bass pro shop..lancaster has a good selection....i see you new so welcome to AT....


----------



## Briar Stewart (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to be hunting whitetail I have a bear lights out bow but no arrows just wondering what arrows would be the best and thanks mike forgot to mention I just got into shooting bows and wanting to get ready for deer season


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the BEST ARROWS will be pricy...take a look at BEMAN carbon arrows they are made in the USA.. and it a good place to start .not pricy.. ICS hunters ,and ics bowhunters, or the new pork chops... im sure others will chime in on what they think, but i would start there .forget the speed of the light arrows . go with the heavier ones for good penetration, quiet ..just my .02 mike


----------

